# Strachan Apiaries



## JMat (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say Strachan gets nothing but top ratings from me! As a new beek I had a couple of emergencies over the last few weeks and they were more than helpful getting me the queens I needed. 
On both occasions they were last minute and even though I called during their peak time and hadn't reserved a queen prior to this they were able to find an extra for me. They even offered to have them shipped that day but I chose to drive the 180 miles round trip both times just to make sure the girls were less stressed and also wanted to see the place. On the second visit I had forgotten to mention I'd like a marked queen and the only one available was unmarked but the guy that does the marking was in the office when I was there so he took her in the back, marked her and i was back on the road minutes later.

They definitely get two thumbs up from me not to mention both queens are doing great.

John


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

John,

You must have received my bees

I picked up 20 NWC in April. All doing excellent. Ordered 50 more late April-first of May, said they were soldout, said something about a big order to fill in Canada, (nothing about Camino, CA) and to call next week. So I did and every Monday until finally Call OH Bees in Orland, picked up 52 NWC the following Tuesday, all doing excellent. I like Strachen very much, born and raised in Yuba City, but now OH Bees gets my business.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

In late August I ordered a NWC queen from Strachan Apiaries. Tami was really responsive and helpful working out the shipping and they mailed the queen out promptly. It was my first experience re-queening but it went well. The bees love this new queen. There are a ton of them in her retinue so she must have great pheromone levels. She got right to laying with a great pattern and I never saw any evidence that they considered superseding her.

Overall great product, great service. I am thrilled with this purchase!


----------

